# Strip and feed and carbon marine stripping baskets



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Anyone prefer one over the other? I try to buy things from Carbon Marine when I can but considering the strip and feed.

One thing I noticed about the strip and feed basket is they offer a SUP/kayak version and traditional version, but they don't tell you what the difference between the two. They also have a 30 inch version with a cutout but the only pictures they show for all the baskets has a cut out?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I will sell yout my gulf Coast special for $60


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I might take you up on that. How far are you from Baton Rouge?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

BayStYat said:


> I will sell yout my gulf Coast special for $60


How bout a ******* special? 5gal bucket with some foam pad glued to the bottom and about 2" of water inside the bucket! Bham! LOL


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Gulf Coast Special!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im close to Slidell

Weighs 25 LBS also.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

stickers will pull right off


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I'll take that off your hands but you have to leave the stickers on it 

I don't mind driving to pick it up. Just shoot me a PM and we can figure it out.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

The CM Line Lair requires spraying with 303 UV protection before using, never seems to be in the right place, and doesn't help much in 15+ mph winds. Although it is light and easy to stow.

The 30" SFR bucket is ready to fish, easily moved to the right place, and does a good job in any wind you would fly fish in. Although it is heavy and takes up space in the boat. The weight keeps it from blowing off the deck like the laundry hamper, leaf bagger, plastic bucket/drum DIY economy methods I've tried. I'll sometimes store mine upside down over my power pole when things get crowded and/or crazy. I also use mine to carry/store my rods and stuff when washing my boat or staying in a motel. 

I don't feel the cutout is needed for anglers over 6' tall, but I do like that I can stand my fly rod in it a flatter angle while poling solo or lay it down in the cockpit without stressing my fly rod and leave the fly line stripped in the bottom with minimal tangling. (Mine doesn't have the four spikes in the bottom like the newer versions.)

A young, modest angler might could use it as a urinal.

I'm guessing the 24" model is for anglers under 5', or the ones that always crouch when they're stripping.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

We started out with one of those line cylinders. I don't like them because you have to feed the line back into them and they're a PITA to store on a small skiff while you are running.

The line lair may never be in the right place but all you need is a few loops on the mat and your line will be under control in all but the stiffest wind. So you don't need to look back and make sure you are hitting your target while stripping.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

ok. Just want you


jmrodandgun said:


> I'll take that off your hands but you have to leave the stickers on it
> 
> I don't mind driving to pick it up. Just shoot me a PM and we can figure it out.


The new pm system is a pita. my number is 251 300 7015


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

It's been said many times on this board, the Home Depot or Lowes collapsable leaf bags are the most cost effective. Plus, they collapse and can be stowed when not needed. Yeah, it's permitchaser style (what happened to that guy anyways), but it works well.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

coconutgroves said:


> It's been said many times on this board, the Home Depot or Lowes collapsable leaf bags are the most cost effective. Plus, they collapse and can be stowed when not needed. Yeah, it's permitchaser style (what happened to that guy anyways), but it works well.


Agreed! 

Hey you know, yer right! Whatever happened to permitchaser? I think he got lost when the site changed.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

BayStYat said:


> stickers will pull right off



Hey Bay, I suspect thar's 60 dollas in stickers right thar alone! LOL


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Backwater said:


> Hey Bay, I suspect thar's 60 dollas in stickers right thar alone! LOL


I called each company on the basket, did not pay for a single one. Its amazing what you can accomplish over the phone if you just ask!

but yes it probably would have cost that much for the stickers.......


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I found a rubbermaid trash can that is 12 in diameter 28 inches tall on amazon. After a few modifications it should be ready to go. I will post some pics up when I'm done.

I have been using a similar size laundry basket but need a rigid container so I can stow my fly rod ready to go in front of me while I'm poling.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

quality wise, the Strip and Feed is the best bucket I've ever used. I sold mine a few months ago, because I didn't like the height with the cut out. I got the shorty for fishing on the paddle board, but I had requested to do a notch for the fly rod, they only had the standard open cut so thats what they gave me. It worked well, but I felt it was a bit too short for me when on the skiff. I preferred a taller bucket, or the shorty without the big opening. 

I just saw Carbon Marine's new Marine Mat / Line Lair at the IFFF fly fishing show at the IGFA, that thing looks awesome. I have never really been a big fan of the mat style line management devices, as some stated, they only work in certain conditions, and I have had a few friends injured by accidentally stepping on those silicone mats ending with a really hard fall. But the new line lair made of marine mat looks like it will be much better, and won't slip if stood on. 


I might end up picking up another Strip and Feed bucket, John Wilson and Tom Tylisz are great dudes who make great products. It makes it much easier when fishing the paddle board, having the rod elevated with all the line stripped into the bucket. I won't have to reach down to grab the rod while taking my eyes of the fish.


----------



## Troutset (Aug 23, 2015)

Make your own custom Strip and Feed. 12" PVC pipe


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

That would be cool but that stuff is like $50+ per foot. That's not even counting putting a bottom on it or any saw blades to make the cut outs. It really only makes sense if you have the material already laying around.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Unless you're going for the cost savings of buying a leaf bucket, I'd stick with the Strip and Feed. I have a tall with the cutout and the spikes in the bottom and it's a well made piece of gear. Once you add up the cost in materials and your time to build one that isn't quite as nice - you'd wish you just bought one from the get go.

One added benefit is that when you go to leader a fish, you can dump your flyrod with the reel down inside the bucket and avoid getting the nasty non-skid boat rash on the bottom of your beautiful reel. I have an old Freestone and Everglades in mint condition and it would kill me to scratch up one of my babies. I can go from spot to spot and leave the thing on my forward deck and it stays in place as long as you're not a maniac.


----------



## Troutset (Aug 23, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> That would be cool but that stuff is like $50+ per foot. That's not even counting putting a bottom on it or any saw blades to make the cut outs. It really only makes sense if you have the material already laying around.


Guess I'm sitting on the mother lode then. I have $10 in mine including saw blade.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Troutset said:


> Guess I'm sitting on the mother lode then. I have $10 in mine including saw blade.


I'm guessing you didn't have to buy the pipe? Because if you have a source for pipe of that diameter for less than $10/foot then I would consider that the mother lode.


----------



## Troutset (Aug 23, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> I'm guessing you didn't have to buy the pipe? Because if you have a source for pipe of that diameter for less than $10/foot then I would consider that the mother lode.


I have access to scrap pieces.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

I've got old school toe rails on my skiff , not much need for a bucket


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I've used a bunch of different ones.

I like the leaf bags a lot, nice and stowable.

I also have a "sea level fly fishing" brand one that I use on my kayak and like. It's foam with a false bottom, so pretty light but can fill the bottom with water if it's windy. Think it would be too small on a boat but works great as is.

Tried to use the latest Carbon Marine mat line lair type product on a recent trip to NOLA but it was so windy it kept blowing off the boat so was totally worthless.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

jsnipes said:


> I've used a bunch of different ones.
> 
> I like the leaf bags a lot, nice and stowable.
> 
> ...


My buddy has the Sea Level bucket on his Vantage. Works great. The company is out of California I believe.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

SC on the FLY said:


> I've got old school toe rails on my skiff , not much need for a bucket


I have toe rails on the waterman and they work sometimes, but if you stand on the casting platform and the wind is over 10 mph the line just slides over. I just got the new line air mat from Carbon Marine but clients have not wanted to use it yet. Line management is definitely the number one problem for everyone that fly casts.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> I have toe rails on the waterman and they work sometimes, but if you stand on the casting platform and the wind is over 10 mph the line just slides over. I just got the new line air mat from Carbon Marine but clients have not wanted to use it yet. Line management is definitely the number one problem for everyone that fly casts.


the strip n feed might be cool too when fishing alone , to store the rod with the line stripped out ready to go


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Lol for $200 you would think they could add notches to the top of the bucket so you could store the rod as described without it sliding around. Guess they need me as a trash can engineer but that would bring the price up to $250.


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

el9surf said:


> Lol for $200 you would think they could add notches to the top of the bucket so you could store the rod as described without it sliding around. Guess they need me as a trash can engineer but that would bring the price up to $250.


yea, no kidding, might as well raise the price to 350 and flare the top out so you could get the line in the thing , instead of staring at the bucket to make sure the line goes in it we could actually stare at the fly we're fishing instead


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

SC on the FLY said:


> yea, no kidding, might as well raise the price to 350 and flare the top out so you could get the line in the thing , instead of staring at the bucket to make sure the line goes in it we could actually stare at the fly we're fishing instead


The flared top is a fantastic idea and something I had thought about. Not sure how to do it with my project trash can. Maybe heat the edge with a heat gun and try and push it down over something with a larger diameter? Maybe one of those big water bottles that go upside down in the dispensers?


----------

